# apricot  wood ???



## seanmcc (Feb 27, 2014)

Hello,
 Early snow broke my mature apricot tree to a point it must be removed. I have waited until now to cut it as wanted it to be dorment. Now the question is how much of it is worth keeping for smoking? How small of twigs are worth using. Does the bark need to be stripped? And how long should it sit to dry before using? 
Any advise would be great! I'm in a arid climate so the wood will dry out quickly.


----------



## chuckles (Feb 27, 2014)

Oh yeah. The pink Peeps with Apricot smoke.


----------



## seanmcc (Mar 1, 2014)

Just was wondering what the h peeps has to do with my question?  Smokin  peeps for sure! Lol!


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 1, 2014)

Dang aint you fortunate. Save all you can. No no on stripping the bark. That is where all the flavor is in most trees..except for Pee Can..the best flavor there is in the nut shells. An old boy donated me a chunk of nice Apricot wood one time. Swear it smelled like some lady was coming by and pouring Chanel #5 on the fire. Good stuff Maynard..lol.


----------



## seanmcc (Mar 1, 2014)

Moderation please ! Anyone pulling the trolls form posting nonsence? Off topic stuff is a waist of everyones time. Looked like a good place for information ????? 

To much smoke for some I m guessing!


----------



## seanmcc (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks !  Got to remove 7 mature elm trees and going to rent a shredder for small stuff and wanted to make sure not to waist any of the worthwhile apricot tree parts!


----------



## chuckles (Mar 1, 2014)

Sorry Seanmcc. In the future I will make some effort to keep all of my posts very serious and only indicate that I find something funny by using LOL. Darn, I did it again. LOL

Seriously, happy smoking.


----------



## seanmcc (Mar 1, 2014)

No harm no foul. 
I'm sure there is a place for  joshing around on this forum .
Thanks for not being  hurt . 
Have been reprimanded for the same thing on other forums so try not to do it anymore.:biggrin:


----------



## flash (Mar 1, 2014)

It should be similar to Plum, Nectarine, Peach I would think. The flavor is milder and sweeter than Hickory. Serve chutney made from the same fruit to accentuate the flavor even more. Good with most meats.


----------



## seanmcc (Mar 1, 2014)

Sounds great! Apricot chutney should be devine!  What say you for the meat of choise?


----------



## tyglover (Mar 1, 2014)

Ive used it before. Very similar to peach and nectarine. Great, great flavor. Use everything on that tree! Ive used it on the thanksgiving turkey, ribs, pork butt, poultry. Pink and white meats are best. Do some game hens with it. Put a glaze on it, and youll have the best tasting food anywhere!

Tyler


----------



## seanmcc (Mar 1, 2014)

Game hens sounds yummy too! Thanks !


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 5, 2014)

Those game hens taste mysteriously like small chickens to the unedumacated pallette. Kindly dont keep us in suspense over the news on the Apricot wood. Thanks. It shouldnt take long to age. I age apple wood about 5 mins..lol.


----------



## roush (Apr 11, 2014)

Apricot wood is my favorite!!! There is dead apricot trees all over my farm and that is all we use, we just split little foot long logs into quarters with an axe, throw it under the grate, light it up, and there ya go!


----------

